

Ask HN: Legality of Streaming Geo-Locked Content with a VPN - jhull

Just curious since I am no expert. Is it legal to stream geo-locked content with a VPN, i.e. watching the Olympics on BBC while in the US. What laws would I be breaking?<p>What about for watching Netflix while traveling in Africa? (In this case I am paying for Netflix.)
======
smartwater
You may be in violation of their terms of service. I haven't read through it
though. But you wouldn't be violating the law.

------
allbombs
Curious if this is for personal or a website/service

